# Biotech Pharmaclinico



## Cblock (Mar 12, 2014)

These guys still around? I have had such quality experience with that company and as always with any good company, it's scarce. Wondering if there is anybody on here with a good idea of their livelihood these days.


----------



## BIGRAY2014 (Mar 12, 2014)

I was using their products T250 ,TE200 and I think their best was their T400 which I finished in the beginning of January. Im running some Supratest 400 from a company "Nova"?,,, I actually like it but am trying to find out if anyone else has heard or has used this product?


----------



## Cblock (Mar 12, 2014)

I love BP. They had such a clean product. I never had a bad experience and I ran their deca, cyp, T400, prop and tren a. Heartbreaking to get a good connection, and lose it after 4 successful cycles with their gear. There are so many UGL's now, hard to trust and cough up a few bills for a gamble where odds aren't too great nowadays. Let me know how the stuff goes with this lab though. Always interested to hear of a good product.


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 13, 2014)

Ran some biotech pharma and wow.  That stuff caused the worst pain I have ever felt in my life.  Never again.


----------



## Cblock (Mar 13, 2014)

What did you run? Their prop kicks like a mule for sure. And so does the t400 for obv reasons. But the pip was gone in 24hrs for me.


----------



## BIGRAY2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Im up here in Mass and my buddy whos about to get his pro card uses their stuff . I also ran their T400 and it was painful. My buddy was telling me its super concentrated and and overdosed by like 10 percent. their products are GTG


----------



## Cblock (Mar 19, 2014)

IMO it's the best lab around right now. It's just not easy to get. Stuff is amazing. Have your buddy PM me! Lol


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm up in NH and use to order directly from them but they are currently closed

juice


----------



## Cblock (Mar 21, 2014)

How long they been down juicy? I know they have closed up shop a few times temporarily in the past. Do me a favor and PM me if/when things pick back up?


----------



## juiceyyy91 (Mar 21, 2014)

Cblock said:


> How long they been down juicy? I know they have closed up shop a few times temporarily in the past. Do me a favor and PM me if/when things pick back up?



Honestly I Hurd they were burning people so I picked up a new connection that's way cheaper plus way stronger shit... Only down fall to my new guy is it's over seas but it's worth it in my opinion

juice


----------



## SuperLift (Mar 21, 2014)

It was the plain TE250.  Never again. They seem to be gone now anyways..


----------



## Whiskey'd (Oct 20, 2014)

They have never went away, it's all by email now, their rep is on prof muscle, I and many others have been using them for a long time now, no complaints here

Whiskey'd


----------



## Cblock (Oct 20, 2014)

Whiskey can you shoot me a PM. I wanna compare notes


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 20, 2014)

a whole thread of gimmicks yup I said it


----------



## Cblock (Oct 20, 2014)

Well when a good thing vanishes in thin air, how can there not be?


----------



## Damgar (Oct 20, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> a whole thread of gimmicks yup I said it


 I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Fitness 500 (Oct 21, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Ran some biotech pharma and wow.  That stuff caused the worst pain I have ever felt in my life.  Never again.





Cblock said:


> What did you run? Their prop kicks like a mule for sure. And so does the t400 for obv reasons. But the pip was gone in 24hrs for me.



There are a few sponsors who carry BP and all their oils are good. There were some reports that their tabs were under dosed but I don't have any first hand experience with most of their tabs.

One word of warning if you are allergic to EO stay away from BP. All of their oils are made from a high concentrate of EO that can cause a lot of pain to some. I was running their stuff exclusively when they first came out along with a few of my Bros and it sent me to the ER twice and crippled some of my Bros.


----------



## Cblock (Oct 21, 2014)

Fitness that's exactly right. They have quality gear though and one of the few UGL's that really came through consistently. I have never tried the tabs. I know of only one BP carrier and I'm skeptical.

and if these are gimmicks to you then why post actual gimmicks stating so? Smh


----------



## Fitness 500 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cblock said:


> Fitness that's exactly right. They have quality gear though and one of the few UGL's that really came through consistently. I have never tried the tabs. I know of only one BP carrier and I'm skeptical.
> 
> and if these are gimmicks to you then why post actual gimmicks stating so? Smh




BP is high quality but like I said earlier the EO isn't worth it to me. If you don't have problems with EO you may want to look again at that sponsor and do a bit of research on them.


----------



## crab107 (Oct 22, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> Ran some biotech pharma and wow.  That stuff caused the worst pain I have ever felt in my life.  Never again.



Same here bro. It was back in 2012..omg i was cripple for a week after pinning.


----------



## Cblock (Oct 22, 2014)

Since then I have ran EP and they had clean oils but I just haven't tried a lab that had as potent of gear as BP. But you're rihjt that EO is debilitating. I used to break up pins to 4 sites to save some of the pip lol.


----------



## getterdone33 (Nov 16, 2014)

whats up man can you email me what the address is to get a order out ive been running biotech from a friend and he recently can no longer get it email is ajsurgenor@gmail.com


----------



## Cblock (Nov 16, 2014)

No source fishing bro. Especially with that being your first post. You're about to get annihilated by the vets for that....


----------



## BadGas (Nov 16, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> a whole thread of gimmicks yup I said it



^^x2 ... 

on this thread


----------



## Dj Noa No (Dec 6, 2014)

Roll your vial on a heating pad for about 10 minutes it will thin it a little and go 8n smoother. Just bought some bio tc250 and some bio tren. It wasn't really expensive. $100 a vial.


----------



## Swolefitnessking (Mar 20, 2016)

Anyone have an email for biotech gear. ?   I hear the guy is Ua.  Heard vip is trash been search for 6 months get it from a buddy who taxes me like crazy


----------



## b-boy (Mar 22, 2016)

Im a huge fan of biotech, been using this brand for a few years now, 1 on my 2 go to brands.


----------

